# Clan based FPS



## taoggniklat

Anyone playing clan based league play for any current FPS games (PC based)?

Which one and would you recommend it?

I come from clanning TFC and am getting the itch to get back into it...I just need to find a new game since tfc clanning is dead.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Moonfly

Counter strike was always huge. No idea if thats still going, its old now, but it never used to drop members. Other than that I dont really know of any games in that style that are still going strong, but then I havent been a keen PC guy for quite some time. 

There are plenty of more serious games with good strong clan followings, Arma 2 is one such game, but it may be a bit serious for your tatses. I have a friend that plays it a lot and he never has anything bad to say about it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Bad Company 2 has a rather large clan community along with the latest COD games.

Here are a few active ladders:

http://www.teamwarfare.com/ladderlist.asp

http://www.fraggednation.com

http://gamebattles.com/pc/


----------



## gorb

Counterstrike is still active - not anywhere near as big as it was several years ago, but there are still leagues like esea and cevo.


----------



## WoodHammer

CS is very much alive and well. Us hardcore guys have rejected the CS GO.
Member of a clan and play a little just about every night. Even have shirts with my clan logo....I know Im an old fart playing a 8 year old game...


----------



## gorb

It's more than 8 years old  I still played several times a week until just recently.

And yes, CS:GO is bleh, just like source was.


----------

